# nj looking for a tune. Any help or guidance



## Kuipersgregory (Oct 27, 2013)

Hey guys I'm new to this site and new to the cruze. Got it in 2011 but never had a turbo before. Have an intake but have been reading and everyone is talking about tunes. Can some guide me into what tune is good for my 1.4 A/T and where in Nj I might be able to find it. Thanks for the help.


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

Trifecta tune. Order online. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Kuipersgregory (Oct 27, 2013)

I've been looking for it and I only find one for Caddy's. Any idea what the website is?


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

Badnews racing.. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Only thing in NJ that I know of is IPT and that's for Subaru automatic trans overhauls and other stuff. Badnews racing is your best bet. You also need to get a cable that can be had here used or brand new by the guys who got theirs free with the last sale but don't need it. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> Only thing in NJ that I know of is IPT and that's for Subaru automatic trans overhauls and other stuff. Badnews racing is your best bet. You also need to get a cable that can be had here used or brand new by the guys who got theirs free with the last sale but don't need it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iFail 5s


Trifecta is strictly web based. Vince doesn't need your car. You'll need a laptop and the red cable for the OBD II port they sell and free software they provide. Don't do the base tune... you won't be able to customize the tune for your parts currently/in the future. 

Here's the link: Trifecta Tune 2011-2014 Chevrolet Cruze 1.4L Turbo (cable is on the right hand side of the screen)


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

The two tunes for the 1.4t are Trifecta or VTuner. Just do a search on this site.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Trifecta is strictly web based. Vince doesn't need your car. You'll need a laptop and the red cable for the OBD II port they sell and free software they provide. Don't do the base tune... you won't be able to customize the tune for your parts currently/in the future.
> 
> Here's the link: Trifecta Tune 2011-2014 Chevrolet Cruze 1.4L Turbo (cable is on the right hand side of the screen)


Yeah I was saying the cable can had here "online". I'm no longer in NJ but I can see how my post could be misleading, My bad. I guess we need to start a new thread for people with cables on the group buy who want to quickly get rid of them. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

What part of jersey are you located? What are your power goals? Jersey has a lot of good GM tuners


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Decided yet or do you have more questions?


----------

